# Maxima misfire



## blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 2000 3.0L Maxima. The SES light is on with a code 1320. I replaced the plugs and checked the ignition coils with an ohm meter. The primary was infinite and when the probes were reversed it read 2.1 to 2.3 ohms on all 6 coils. The secondary was infinite ohms on all coils. I've read that some people have changed all the coils. Have all of them gone bad at once? Also, are laser platinum plugs okay for this vehicle? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Whenever people change all 6 coils I think they have just given up hope on finding which coil is the culprit - or they feel that 1 or more will go out anyway after the first one is fixed. Though I have heard of all 6 going 'out' and causing the misfire...a 1320 is a general misfire code, which doesn't point to any 1 cylinder that is misfiring. I remember how frustrating it was when one of my coils was bad and I only had the p1320. I finally ended up getting a fault code saying which coil was bad.

Does the engine stumble when idling? Try unplugging one coil at a time to see if any of the coils change the idle.

I'm not too familiar with 'laser platinum' spark plugs...the OEM spark plugs should be NGK Platinums. I was using NGK Coppers but you have to change them much earlier than the plats.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Change out all 6 coils and you'll be OK for the next 75-100K miles...no more worries!


----------

